# What happened to O.G.R.E?



## SpectreOne (Apr 24, 2020)

Didn't know where else to post this, nowhere really fit the bill.

I used to use O.G.R.E. awhile back when making various generators for Shadowrun 5e. I remember pouring days into finding names and stats and trying to make sure that everything fit without making a ton of overpowered vehicles and whatnot. I was looking to make a few more random generators for a new game I am planning on running in the next few weeks. If O.G.R.E has been officially decommissioned, is there any alternative that you all would suggest? I could probably just code it using python or C++, but I was looking for something I could distribute to friends and other players alike and have them be able to comment and improve my own work...

Thanks in advance.

EDIT: I found it archived here: 




__





						O.G.R.E. - Browse Generators/Tables
					

The very latest in tabletop RPG news and reviews, from DUNGEONS & DRAGONS and PATHFINDER to all the latest games from your favorite designers.  If it's RPG, it's here!



					web.archive.org
				




The generators don't work anymore, it didn't quite scrape the tables unfortunately. Oh well. I feel like I missed a massive change on this website.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 24, 2020)

SpectreOne said:


> I feel like I missed a massive change on this website.




Well, we _did_ move from vBulletin to XenForo as the underlying software that runs the place.


----------

